# My Fursona, ^^.



## Kiba (Aug 4, 2009)

Hope you like it, 

Name: Kiba 
Age: 21 years
Sex: Male 
Species: Grey Wolf
Height: 5â€™11â€ 
Weight: 154lbs

Appearance: 
- Hair and fur: Mixed fur in grey and black with white snout.
- Markings: A little scar in the paw that seems a little moon.
- Eye color: Arctic blue

Behavior and Personality: He is a loner, walks over the pubs staying at the bar watching how the social environment acts. He believes in the true love and the soul mate. Actually is looking for one. He doesnâ€™t like fights, but he will do it if someone needs to be protected. He always have on consideration his moral, he will not do anything that breaks his moral. He is a loyal friend.



Skills: Cooking, computers, electronics, good listener.
Weaknesses: He can be hurt hard when he is in love.

Likes: friends, music with good lyrics, raining day, moonlight.
Dislikes: Drugs, Dishonesty, Cheaters, Thieves and Liars.

History: 
On a remote island in the meditarrian was when the history of Kiba starts. He grown up around a pack who doesnâ€™t understand him. He had just to leave here when he had enough age. His work is around computers, after a few works for NSA, he left there and start for his own. Now he is not working. He is traveling around the world looking for a good mate. 

Clothing/Personal Style: 
Usually black T-shirt, jeans and sneakers. He always got his mobile phone or a laptop.
Picture: 
Not available, sucks at draw :/.

Goal:
Profession: Security
Personal quote: â€œThe only way to find the true resides on your heartâ€
Theme song: The animal I have become â€“ Three days grace.
Birthdate: Nov of 88, 
Star sign: Sagittarius

Favorite food: Pizza 
Favorite drink: lemon water ice
Favorite location: far mountain
Favorite weather: Rain.
Favorite color: Orange

Least liked food: Fish
Least liked drink: Alcoholic ones
Least liked location: Desert
Least liked weather: Summer

Favorite person: Adam
Least liked person: close minded people
Friends: Few but good ones.
Relations: open to one.
Enemies: None
Significant other: None
Orientation: Gay.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Aug 6, 2009)

hoorah, another wolf. *hangs self*
but at least this one's gay. haven't seen a newly done gay wolf in a while.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 6, 2009)

Any problem with it ? 

Hihi, huggz.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 6, 2009)

Hiya!! x3
I'ma wolf too. :3
*huggles*


----------



## MonkeyHead (Aug 6, 2009)

Kiba said:


> Any problem with it ?


Actually no. Usually I would, but urs seems ok. And it's gay so that's a plus. It's not generic and therefore, definitely not bad.
*thumbs up*


----------



## Kiba (Aug 6, 2009)

hehe ^^,

Hihi Timitei


----------



## Arctic Rainbow (Sep 6, 2010)

o.o a gay wolf hooray! -huggles- howdy :3


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

Kiba said:


> Species: Grey Wolf


Oh hey another one, maybe this one's actually good-



> - Markings: A little scar in the paw that seems a little moon.
> - Eye color: Arctic blue


...Okay, a little generic but not too bad....


> Behavior and Personality: He is a loner, walks over the pubs staying at the bar watching how the social environment acts. He believes in the true love and the soul mate. Actually is looking for one. He doesnâ€™t like fights, but he will do it if someone needs to be protected. He always have on consideration his moral, he will not do anything that breaks his moral. He is a loyal friend.


Oh hey, this again. Where have I seen this before? How about EVERYWHERE. This just screams "Gary Stu".



> Skills: Cooking, computers, electronics, good listener.
> Weaknesses: He can be hurt hard when he is in love.


Cooking is unique, the rest is meh.


> Likes: friends, music with good lyrics, raining day, moonlight.
> Dislikes: Drugs, Dishonesty, Cheaters, Thieves and Liars.


you mentioned something to do with lying twice in your dislikes. Projecting, much?


> History:
> On a remote island in the meditarrian was when the history of Kiba starts. He grown up around a pack who doesnâ€™t understand him. He had just to leave here when he had enough age. His work is around computers, after a few works for NSA, he left there and start for his own. Now he is not working. He is traveling around the world looking for a good mate.


Why didn't his pack like him? How did he get in the NSA? If he's a loner why would he be looking for mate?





> Personal quote: â€œThe only way to find the true resides on your heartâ€
> Theme song: The animal I have become â€“ Three days grace.


The true? Why would I want to find that.
Also, extremely common/generic song choice gogogo.






> Favorite person: Adam
> Least liked person: close minded people
> Friends: Few but good ones.
> Relations: open to one.
> ...


If you're a loner, you don't have friends. How hard of a concept is this, furries.

Also, as expected, gay.



Inb4 I get called closed-minded.


----------



## Kiba (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm sorry you didnt like it . I dont know who is "Gary Stu". It was the first time I wrote something like that so I only read one that inspired me to do that and everything was quite different. Anyway I'm sure you won't even read that.


----------

